# On30 couplers?



## insanerocketkid (Jan 2, 2008)

What couplers do you guys like to use? I am a fan of kadees due to their reliability, but am going to be acquiring some On30 fairly soon. The issue is that I think the kadees are small for On30, and I'd like to keep the On30 things hands-on. For that reason, I am considering using Sergent Engineering couplers... These couplers feature hands-"on" uncoupling. You never touch the train, but you have to use a magnetic wand to "pull the pin". There is an internal pin that is built into the coupler, and it does not release the knuckle unless the manget has pulled the pin. The coupler also stays open until it is closed, either by inertia, 0-1-0 (finger), the wand, or the action of coupling cars (whether you make the connection or not is dependent upon your operational skills). They are also non-centering, so you use the wand to align the coupler before you make the connection, otherwise -- just like the real thing -- you'll be trying to make the connection all day long!

What do you guys think? I am thinking that if I acquire anything, it'll have Sergent couplers -- the price is certainly comparable to Kadees! I think they're $7-10 a pack of 3 sets...

Mike


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

All Bachmann On30 locos and rolling stock are supplied with HO couplers (McHenry's?). Consequently, the coupler pockets are low to the track (HO height) for proper coupler operation. Aggravating this is the fact that most Bachmann rolling stock rides too high for narrow gauge cars, requiring the coupler pockets to be even lower. Swapping out couplers may require modification to the pockets (assuming you're buying Bachmann On30 stuff). 

Some On30 guys have bitten the bullet and gone with Kadee On3 couplers for a more scale appearance.


----------



## Kevin Miller (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike, 

I was just looking at the Sergent site for the first time yesterday. I am very interested. I don't like coupler pics and I'm not crazy about magnets all over the layout. They never seem to be in the right place. I am light on rolling stock yet so the investment to change over is not great. Most of my rolling stock is International Hobbies and Foothill models.


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

All,
Kadee On3 couplers work very well.
#5 Kadees for some reason look somewhat under scale, although work well on Sn3


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi,
I've seen layouts that utilize the small earth magnets that can be embedded between the ties and weathered over.
Works very well.


----------

